# CAUTION: Recommended to code with ENGINE OFF!



## brad-cam (May 16, 2014)

Many thanks !


----------



## samy_1985 (Mar 8, 2016)

please help,
after hitting a running dog the pedestrian protection system error pop up on idrive..ofcourse after a quick check the sensor on right side was damaged.
Can this be coded to be completely off on my bmw f10? I mean to disable pedestrian protection system via coding.
thanks


----------



## korish.max (Aug 12, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Here you go:
> 
> MEGA


Hi, can you upload it one more time. Looking for ACSM4.PRG, many thx/


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

korish.max said:


> Hi, can you upload it one more time. Looking for ACSM4.PRG, many thx/


Here you go:

ACSM4.prg


----------

